
Gamow’s cyclist: a new look at relativistic measurements for binocular observer - sohkamyung
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2019.0703
======
gumby
What a lovely paper! I loved Mr Tompkins and spent a lot ot time in high
thinking about how various things would look. Nothing this sophisticated of
course so this was such a pleasure!

------
m4r35n357
If you like the article, here are some videos I made a while ago, showing what
might be seen by the traveler in the twin "paradox" as she leaves and returns
to base (click "show more" to see the terse descriptive text):
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvGnzGhIWTGR-O332xj0s...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvGnzGhIWTGR-O332xj0sToA0Yk1X7IuI)

One of them is a 3D "Tompkins" view :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lZXFXWN37M&list=PLvGnzGhIWT...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lZXFXWN37M&list=PLvGnzGhIWTGR-O332xj0sToA0Yk1X7IuI&index=7&t=0s)

View in 1080 rez to see the clocks etc.

~~~
Cactus2018
That video make me feel unhinged.

And reminds me of
[http://www.memo.tv/works/fight/](http://www.memo.tv/works/fight/)

> FIGHT! is a Virtual Reality artwork where the viewer’s two eyes are
> presented with radically different images, resulting in a phenomenon known
> as binocular rivalry. The conscious mind does not ‘see’ both images, but
> unpredictably alternates between them with unstable, patchy transitions
> depending on the viewer’s physiology.

